# billing for twin delivery via c-section or vaginal



## mvaldivia@ivfcmg.com (Aug 23, 2016)

what are the guidelines to bill for twin delivery either by C-section or vaginal delivery
 I was told to use 59510 for first baby and 59515-59 second baby for cesarean delivery, but somehow this doesn't sound 
good to me. 

  Help

Thank you


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 24, 2016)

It may depend on the payer but my payers policy is global + a delivery only code. It would not be an additional delivery w/ postpartum as postpartum is for the mother not the baby.


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 1, 2016)

You would code 59510 once because only one C-section was performed. If the procedure was difficult or extensive, you could add a modifier 22. This is per ACOG.


----------

